# Trout Whisperings...



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Got the first report of BIG trout in the St. Augustine area this year! A fellow I know landed two "Gators*" with his companion yesterday in a deep creek. Despite the last few days, things are looking up despite a temperature of just under 54*F in the ICW... 

*A "Gator Trout" is any Spotted Sea trout measuring over 20" in length...


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

More reports of Gators, a canoe fisherman got two yesterday. I picked off a Sand Trout, a Blue and a nice sized Whiting in 1/2 hour, killing time before work, fishing from land. My buddy who was working the same spot(in the same time period) landed 3 small spots a small Whiting and a Blue... Ran into him after work and he had changed locations and got thumped by something that just screamed drag for a minute then wrapped him on an oyster bed . Fishin' is getting better up here.


----------

